# Rust 06 bonavista canadian owers



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

*Rust 06 bonavista canadian owners*

Hi folks,

Been doing research on the 05 rust issues reported by others 
(http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/121452-canadian-x-trail-2005-issues-rust.html )

we've had our brand new xtrail since march 07 and currently around 85kms - in montreal - i did a winter major cleanup and started to notice rust in the rear license plate area, as mentioned in the 05 xtrails. As I understand the recall was for 05 not 06 models.

I will start to look at it more tonight and get my lic plate screws changed over to plastic.

Also I've got a feeling at the doors, under the bonavista plaques are, rust maybe developing there too.

Can other bonavista owners confirm they have the same observations?

have extended warrenty and rust proofed when we purchased the vehicle.


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

vickenp said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Been doing research on the 05 rust issues reported by others
> (http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/121452-canadian-x-trail-2005-issues-rust.html )
> ...


Same here. 2006 82k km and rust spots at severa locations on the hatch. More on the left hand side.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

I cleaned up what I could and used plastic lic plate holder screws. It seems like the rust is the bolts which holds the light assembly ( light up the license plate) to the car.

I easily popped the bonavista footsteps and underneath it was ok, just a little dusty, requiring a wipe. (to remove, use a flat screw driver and go from in the car and pull up with your hands - they are attached to a plastic mold in the car)


----------



## Oakville XT (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a 2006 LE and there is rust under the roof rails, I took it to the dealer and they took pictures of the rust and submitted to Nissan Canada and was told it is not covered under warranty? Does anyboby have the same issue?


----------



## jovig (Oct 8, 2009)

Oakville XT said:


> I have a 2006 LE and there is rust under the roof rails, I took it to the dealer and they took pictures of the rust and submitted to Nissan Canada and was told it is not covered under warranty? Does anyboby have the same issue?


my rails are clean.


----------



## ninja27 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have the exact same issue on my 2006 X-trail. As it turns out, its the screws that hold the license place light assembly that are rusting. The rust from the screws leach onto the paint. I have since removed the assembly and clay bar the heck out of it and it looks like new again.


----------



## dnjsmith (May 21, 2010)

*rust*

I see a tinge of rust arount the licence plate upper right area and inside the bottom edge of the rear hatch


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

vickenp said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Been doing research on the 05 rust issues reported by others
> (http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/121452-canadian-x-trail-2005-issues-rust.html )
> ...


I have a 2006 Bonavista with only 40K kms onit. I never had the rear license plate issue because I fixed it before it ever started. However I am having the rust under the Bonavista sill plate, especially on the driver's side. I took the sill plate off and removed the surface rust. They primed it. In the spring I will do a little bit better job. It isn't major.


----------

